
Ask HN: How do you keep track of your domain names? - cryptography
Do you keep Excel spreadsheet(s) or .txt file(s) with domain names and their respective expiration dates? How often do you renew them? I have accumulated some domains over the past few years (from different registrars) and find it hard to keep track and renew them in a timely manner.
======
1996
1\. transfer to the same registrar

2\. cull

actually, 0) cancel, because that cute typo won't make you a million bucks now
that com/net/org/info are not the only game in town

